# what about chaos techmarines?



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

what happend to the techmarines of the traitor legions after the HH?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess they turned to Chaos like the rest of there legion and help keep the Daemon Engines running. Or maybe they joined the Oblit cult.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought they turned into Obliterators until I found out about the Obliterator Virus, which sort of left my theory KO'd.
Good question, it would be nice to see what people come up with.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i thought alot of them turned into the oblits....what happened to the rest who knows?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well it was the Techamrines of the Black Legion who designed the Defiler so there's at least some left in Abaddon's service.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> what happened to the rest who knows?


Welcome to the world of the Chaos Legions. That is the story with most things the legions are suppose to have but don't. Wargear, vehicles, legendary units, all sorts of things. It seems that the Chaos Legions are those kind of people who misplace their keys every five minutes. 
"Wait, were did we put that 'power of the machine spirit'?" 
"I think we put it next to the pre-heresy cool item #12*." 
"Well damn, we have lost it for good then."

*Pre-heresy cool item number twelve is... -rolls dice- Emperors Children Jetbikes!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Some of them are in the chaos warbands. For example, there is a techmarine inside Huron's army. A lot of them turned to Oblis due to the Techno virus. The remaining ones are repairing and preparing vehicules, armors and weapons.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I can think of two possible reasons why we never see them:

1: Their chaosy-ness brought about a far greater focus on daemonic energies and magic at the expense of their technological know-how. Since their access to the powers of Chaos is far wider than access to new imperial armor, Chaos Space marines have shifted their focus away from technological weaponry and techmarines aren't nearly as important as they once were.

2: The complete opposite of #1. Technology like Land Raiders is such a rare and valuable commodity to heretics that anyone with in depth knowledge of how to keep them running is far too important to risk on the battlefield. This seems the more likely of the two.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Chaos are not organized into chapters and imposed with a codex order so chaos marines can do what they please so no doubt a lot of tech marines that didn't go oblit have gone elsewhere. I'd guess groups of them have gone to work more with the dark mechanicus and I bet a lot have gone to work for the Iron Warriors where they get more chance to build stuff.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> Chaos are not organized into chapters and imposed with a codex order so chaos marines can do what they please so no doubt a lot of tech marines that didn't go oblit have gone elsewhere. I'd guess groups of them have gone to work more with the dark mechanicus and I bet a lot have gone to work for the Iron Warriors where they get more chance to build stuff.


and now dont as they cant have servo arms or harneces any more
cheers GW:threaten:


----------



## KharnageofKhorne (Jan 8, 2009)

Gul Torgo said:


> Technology like Land Raiders is such a rare and valuable commodity to heretics that anyone with in depth knowledge of how to keep them running is far too important to risk on the battlefield. This seems the more likely of the two.


I think this hit the nail on the head.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Or since the Imperium knows how valuable they are all the Chaos techmarines who went on the battlefield became priority targets, and all died. And now the rest are smart enough to not fight.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

thomas2 said:


> Or since the Imperium knows how valuable they are all the Chaos techmarines who went on the battlefield became priority targets, and all died. And now the rest are smart enough to not fight.


hahaha, just like the heretic scum they are

EDIT: or it could be because of the legions. TS wouldnt have survived the rubic, DG dont use that many tanks, WE ..... do i really need to say


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

well, after reading Mechanicum, youd think they turned into Oblits cuz of what Kelbor-Hal (spelling?) did. other than that, id agree with Gul. theyre probably too valuable to place on the battlefield if they actually were still involved with any Chaos Legion


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think with legions like the Iron Warriors most of the gentry could rightly be considered "techmarines," in the loosest interpretation of the word. Other than that, whoever posited the "too valuable to fight" idea seems to be in-the-know.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Nope, you are all wrong.

They all decided that they didn't want anything to do with traitors, so they all went to the paradise planet Bahama-knockoff XII. They lived there in harmony and peace, sipping rum-drinks and getting tanning oil rubbed on them by beautiful, scantly clad island girls...

That is, until the Inquisition showed up and declared Exterminatus on the planet. :biggrin:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Your mostly right there, but what actually happened is they ended up fighting the Chaos Apothecaries for the island girls and rum-drinks, managing to eventually wipe each other out.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

thomas2 said:


> Your mostly right there, but what actually happened is they ended up fighting the Chaos Apothecaries for the island girls and rum-drinks, managing to eventually wipe each other out.


:laugh:

Very true, but the Inquisition still used Exterminatus on the planet. I mean, could you really image them permitting a paradise planet filled with islands, island girls and rum drinks to continue to exist? It would be Heresy!

:laugh:


----------

